# Whole Foods CEO on plant-based meat boom



## tenspeed (Aug 28, 2019)

Here's Whole Foods CEO take on the plant based meat boom (Impossible Burger, Beyond Meat, etc).

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/21/who...lant-based-meat-not-good-for-your-health.html


----------



## caseydog (Aug 29, 2019)

I have mixed feelings about John Mackey. He talks like a tree-hugger, but says there is not a scientific consensus on Global Warming. He acts like a liberal, but is also an opponent of universal health care. He seems to have quite an ego, IMO. 

I agree with his point that highly processed food is not a good thing, but I am just not sure I can trust what he says, based on positions he has taken in the past. 

Interesting article, though. Thanks 10speed. 

CD


----------

